# Can iphone be used as pay-as you go with rogers



## feggymango

just wanted to know if you can use the iphone as a pay as you go phone with rogers,


----------



## Daktari

Yes. Once unlocked you can use it with any GSM carrier.


----------



## Oompa_Loompa

just set up my iPhone with Rogers yesterday --- had to get a Rogers SIM card $19 and signed up for the PayAsYouGo --- the WiFi in it is a huge saver. I left the settings to cingular so I wont be charged for the Edge.


----------



## Southy

Do you have to use roger's PayAsYouGo service or can you use a plan with the iphone as well?


----------



## titans88

Southy said:


> Do you have to use roger's PayAsYouGo service or can you use a plan with the iphone as well?


You can get a plan as well - as long as it is through Rogers or Fido.


----------



## Sean89

I just snagged an iPhone and want PayandGo. Rogers' site is so confusing but I just wanted the $10 text message pack (2500 messages) and then pay for use of whatever calls I make. How much are the extra hidden fees per month on PayandGo? Like, what are some of your bills coming to for the iphone?


----------



## SteveoSchwartzo

Quick question. If I sign up for a pay as you go, can I change it to a actually plan farther down the line? Or is there gonna be a fee?


----------



## Rocurs

Rogers does not charge a fee to switch to a monthly plan, but why bother. Get the $100 card which is valid for a 1 year. No activation fee, no service access fee, free caller display and 1 cent evenings and weekends. Easily the best deal around.


----------



## Demosthenes X

Yup - Pay as You go is generally a pretty solid deal, unless you use the phone all the time and need tonnes of minutes or a data plan. Most pay-as-you go accounts can also be hooked up to your credit card, so it refills the minutes on a regular basis...


----------



## Sean89

Rocurs said:


> Rogers does not charge a fee to switch to a monthly plan, but why bother. Get the $100 card which is valid for a 1 year. No activation fee, no service access fee, free caller display and 1 cent evenings and weekends. Easily the best deal around.


With the $100 card you say there is no activation fee. So do I purchase this $100 card prior to my activation since it is normally $25(i think) to activate?

EDIT: Can I use the 2500 message for $10 on the Pay and Go?


----------



## Rocurs

I would suggest you buy a Rogers SIM card on ebay (~$10). Call Rogers to activate the SIM card and at the same time (using your credit card) put $100 onto your account. You will not have to worry about topping up your account for 1 year or until your money runs out (whichever comes first). I don't believe you can use the $10 text message plan with Pay As You Go but you could ask. For me it is 15 cents to send a text message and free to receive.


----------



## HowEver

Rocurs said:


> I would suggest you buy a Rogers SIM card on ebay (~$10). Call Rogers to activate the SIM card and at the same time (using your credit card) put $100 onto your account. You will not have to worry about topping up your account for 1 year or until your money runs out (whichever comes first). I don't believe you can use the $10 text message plan with Pay As You Go but you could ask. For me it is 15 cents to send a text message and free to receive.


No, you need to (add) the $100 pay as you go _card_ first, that is good for one year, not just top up $100. If you top up $100 by calling in it won't be good for one year. Only the $100 card is good for year.

(edited for clarity)


----------



## kloan

Not only that, but it's cheaper to get the $100 sim first, because it doesn't cost nearly as much as $100... I remember I paid something like $30 for mine.


----------



## HowEver

kloan said:


> Not only that, but it's cheaper to get the $100 sim first, because it doesn't cost nearly as much as $100... I remember I paid something like $30 for mine.


Cool.

Where?


----------



## Rocurs

I would recommend that you buy the SIM card on ebay ($10 vs $30 retail). It doesn't matter what order you buy your minutes, you do can it before or after you activate your SIM card. Just remember to very careful about using EDGE if you have it configured, 5 cents/kB!


----------



## JustAMacUser

Rocurs said:


> Rogers does not charge a fee to switch to a monthly plan, but why bother. Get the $100 card which is valid for a 1 year. No activation fee, no service access fee, free caller display and 1 cent evenings and weekends. Easily the best deal around.


I have a couple of questions about this. Right now I'm using my iPhone on Fido prepaid (I have Edge blocked on my account). On the Rogers web site, if one goes to the prepaid section, selects "Cool Stuff", then "Internet", then more info it takes them to the 5MB/$5 and 10MB/$10. Are those data plans available for prepaid Roger users? I stopped by a Rogers store, but the employee didn't seem to know a whole lot.

If these are not, can one get a monthly plan with Rogers and sign-up for data only (and pay voice on a per use rate)?


----------



## Akai

JustAMacUser said:


> Are those data plans available for prepaid Roger users? I stopped by a Rogers store, but the employee didn't seem to know a whole lot.


No, monthly plans only.. Pay-As-You-Go is just that, paying as you go so monthly options like data packages or text messaging are not available. Its pay per use! so .05 per kb for data and .15 per sent SMS



JustAMacUser said:


> If these are not, can one get a monthly plan with Rogers and sign-up for data only (and pay voice on a per use rate)?


 Yes you can, its called a data only plan.. or the technical Rogers term is V4DATA it will bill you $10 per mnth and credit you $10 per mnth for the base package then you can add your data package on. BUT the standard consumer data packages like the $5/5mb or $10/10mb to my knowledge wont work you need the $15,$25,$40,etc data packages which can be found under business solutions. I also warn you with such a plan it is $1 per minute for any phone calls.. data only solutions like these are targeted towards business users who don't need voice.


----------



## Meleemark

Akai said:


> No, monthly plans only.. Pay-As-You-Go is just that, paying as you go so monthly options like data packages or text messaging are not available. Its pay per use! so .05 per kb for data and .15 per sent SMS
> 
> Yes you can, its called a data only plan.. or the technical Rogers term is V4DATA it will bill you $10 per mnth and credit you $10 per mnth for the base package then you can add your data package on. BUT the standard consumer data packages like the $5/5mb or $10/10mb to my knowledge wont work you need the $15,$25,$40,etc data packages which can be found under business solutions. I also warn you with such a plan it is $1 per minute for any phone calls.. data only solutions like these are targeted towards business users who don't need voice.


There are also a $5/10 MB and a $65/1 gig plans available.


----------



## JustAMacUser

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## Aero

Where do you buy the $100 card?


----------



## Rocurs

I normally buy my $100 card at Rogers Video. I am pretty certain you can do it online also or over the phone.


----------



## Hoganer

*just a few questions*

so I'm looking into setting up my iphone with pay as you go with rogers as well and i just have a few questions if anyone could help me out thatd be great. 

1. When I'm hearing the word EDGE, is that the internet browser?.. and if so will it cost you airtime to surf the internet? and if im in a WI-FI area will i be able to get internet off that free of charge?

2. Secondly, is there still the 2500 text messages for 10 bucks a month?.. is that still valid even with a phone that is not considered pay as you go? 

3. From people who are dealing with the phone right now on pay as you go, is there any hidden feature that is eating your minutes because when i get mine going, i dont wanna do some special function that will eat my minutes (like does anyone know what functions of the iphone will charge you air time minutes) 

If you can answer any of these questions you will be a greta help.. thanks


----------



## modsuperstar

I just got my 1st gen iPhone up and working on PAYG with Rogers. They definitely thought I was crazy for setting up an iPhone on PAYG at the Rogers Plus store, but the way I look at it I only paid $150 for the phone and have Wi-Fi access pretty much anywhere I go, so it doesn't really matter to me. When setting it up they set me up without data, so hopefully I shouldn't have any worries about data charges. I blogged about the whole thing iPhone on Rogers Pay As You Go - modsuperstar dot ca


----------

